# snail ID



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

hi everyone
today I found a snail in one of My tanks... occasionally I find one here or there after Ive gotten new plants etc... and mainly they have looked like the regular old pond snail, usually I just toss them into My outdoor pond if I find any cause I dont want them in My aquariums...
this one I found today has a shell that is pointed like a cone, and sorta looks like theres a swirl of color all the way up the cone... its way too tiny to get a photo of but does anyone know what it might be?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

it might be assasin snails


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That depends on what colour is the swirl?
It's it dark brown or dark gray? It might be an MTS (Malaysian Trumpet Snail)
They are hard to get rid of in a tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Im gonna have to get out my magnifying glass(great for lookin at shrimplets lol) to check and see


----------

